# menda



## fernandodanielbruno

Hola, estic buscant traduccions al català d'aquesta paraula. He vist les opcions que donen a l'Optimot, però cap ni una em convenç. Jo he vist a gent utilitzant la paraula "paio" en el sentit que vull donar-li jo, és a dir, amb un toc menyspreador, però tampoc no m'agrada. Estic buscant una paraula que vullga dir més o menys el mateix que "tiparraco" o "menda". Gràcies!


----------



## Bevj

Explica'ns amb un exemple específic el sentit que vols donar-li, sisplau.


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Bevj said:


> Explica'ns amb un exemple específic el sentit que vols donar-li, sisplau.


Coses com ara: "No le hagas caso al menda ese, habla por hablar", "Lo ha dicho un abogado, pero si tú quieres creerle a cualquier menda".


----------



## Penyafort

Doncs si _paio _no et plau, que és la traducció que hi escau, en aquest cas, molt em temo que d'opcions en registre col·loquial no en trobaràs gaires més: _tipus_, _tipot_, _homenot _o, en català _light _contemporani, la castellanada "_tio" _['tiu]. Imagino que podríem servir-nos també d'algun localisme, però.


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Penyafort said:


> Doncs si _paio _no et plau, que és la traducció que hi escau, en aquest cas, molt em temo que d'opcions en registre col·loquial no en trobaràs gaires més: _tipus_, _tipot_, _homenot _o, en català _light _contemporani, la castellanada "_tio" _['tiu]. Imagino que podríem servir-nos també d'algun localisme, però.


El problema que tinc amb la paraula "paio" és que em sembla una apropiació progre d'una paraula amb un significat molt concret. Potser m'estic enganyant, és clar.


----------



## ernest_

El més habitual (i apropiat) en aquest context és "tio" o "paio". Les dues opcions són equivalents i quina triïs és una preferència personal.


----------



## Circunflejo

Potser individu?


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Circunflejo said:


> Potser individu?


Potser individu.


----------



## Circunflejo

fernandodanielbruno said:


> Potser individu.


Doncs ja tens una opció però espera a veure que diuen els catalans.


----------



## Dymn

fernandodanielbruno said:


> El problema que tinc amb la paraula "paio" és que em sembla una apropiació progre d'una paraula amb un significat molt concret.


Progre per què? Ho dius perquè originalment és el terme que fan servir els gitanos per a referir-se als que no ho són? Això és igual. El significat simplement s'ha ampliat i no té res a veure amb la política. És el mateix canvi semàntic del portuguès europeu amb _gajo, _de no-gitano a "paio".


----------



## Penyafort

fernandodanielbruno said:


> El problema que tinc amb la paraula "paio" és que em sembla una apropiació progre d'una paraula amb un significat molt concret. Potser m'estic enganyant, és clar.



Al meu parer, això de les "apropiacions" darrerament passa ja una mica de taca d'oli, però bé, és una opinió personal i en aquest fil seria un debat que no toca.

De totes maneres, si ho consideres apropriació per ser una paraula de procedència gitana, què millor pots trobar per traduir una com "menda", que té la mateixa procedència?

Que la majoria de manlleus del romaní tinguin aquest marca de registre col·loquial té una explicació sociolingüística evident que no podem desfer. I no només en català. Potser en castellà _payo_ no vol dir individu, però, com ha dit en Dymn pel portuguès, _gachó_ i _gachí_ sí es feien servir amb aquest sentit en l'espanyol de fa unes dècades. Quan es diuen paraules d'aquesta procedència (halar, catipén, cangueli), no pensem d'on venen, com no ho fem amb la resta, tinguin el significat que tinguin. I jo no sé de cap majoria gitana ofesa perquè hi hagi aquests manlleus. Com tampoc no crec que el col·lectiu d'oncles s'ofengui per l'ús del castellà _tío_.

Quedi dit, tot això no obstant, que hom es lliure de triar les paraules que vol fer servir, i si _paio _no et convenç, tot i ser la més adient, doncs _tipus_ o _individu_ ja faran el pes. _Individu_, però, no és pas un terme col·loquial.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> _Individu_, però, no és pas un terme col·loquial.


 Cert. El terme col·loquial que sempre he sentit a Catalunya ha estat paio però en @fernandodanielbruno no el vol fer servir... He trobat quídam però crec que és fa servir encara menys que individu.


----------



## Rintoul

Penso que efectivament _paio_ seria el més habitual.  Hi ha també _pallús, gamarús_, etc... però són una mica més pejoratius


----------



## Circunflejo

Rintoul said:


> Hi ha també _pallús, gamarús_, etc... però són una mica més pejoratius


No conec pallús però gamarús em sembla molt més pejoratiu.


----------



## Penyafort

Més que no el registre, el problema en la meva opinió seria que aquests dos mots impliquen una certa beneiteria.

_Gamarús _m'ha fet pensar a _*galifardeu*_, aplicada a individus però que també acostuma a restringir-se a aquells que tenen alguna mala intenció, i que en molts casos es fa servir per a algú jove. Tot i així trobo que pot ser una alternativa a paio en alguns contexts, i el seu origen sembla ser occità, no romaní.


----------



## bondiappcc

Andova, que em pense que també té origen gitano, pot anar bé en algun context.

Té o tancada.

"Adés ha vingut un andova que ha preguntat per tu"

"Al plaça hi ha un andova que ven plomes robades"


----------



## Circunflejo

bondiappcc said:


> Andova


 Hi és a algú diccionari? Perque no hi és al DCVB i tampoc no hi és al DIEC.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bondiappcc said:


> Andova, que em pense que també té origen gitano, pot anar bé en algun context.


Potser no ho entenc bé, però no crec que _paio_ tingui origen gitano. He cercat aquesta paraula a internet i en un diccionari diuen que sì, els gitanos la fan servir per referir-se a algú que no ho és (gitano), però el mot vé del castellà _payo_, fins i tot del  nom propi  gallec _paio_. M'equivoco? Ara em pregunto si _paio_ té la mateixa etimologia que _pagès_? Ací no  he trobat res:

paio | enciclopèdia.cat


----------



## chics

Hola,

_Paio_ té origen gitano, no del castellà. Són les altres llengües les que l'han agafada del caló. 

No em sembla que _tiu_ i _paio_ siguin despectius. Són informals però en principi neutres. Si el que vols és fer-ho una mica despectiu, jo optaria per *pallús* o *gamarús*, com t'han proposat, o alguna cosa similar.


----------



## Olaszinhok

chics said:


> _Paio_ té origen gitano, no del castellà. Són les altres llengües les que l'han agafada del caló


Moltíssimes gràcies per la teva explicació.     El que diu l'enciclopèdia.cat, per tant , no és pas correcte.


----------



## chics

Doncs m'havia confós jo.

Mira que he trobat al diccionari Moll:
* Paio/paia*:
 Etim.: del cast. _payo, _mat. sign. || 1 (procedent de _Payo, _contracció vulgar del nom propi _Pelayo_). 
També coincideix amb l'Enciclopèdia Catalana.

Respecte a pagès:
 Etim.: del llatí pagēnse ‘habitant d'un _pagus _o llogaret’. 

En castellá, _payés_ ve del català _pagès_:
La palabra payés viene del catalán pagès y éste del latín 'pagus'. De 'pagus' proviene por ejemplo pagano. Ver también paisano.


----------



## Xiscomx

Irònicament, ser (o estar fet) una bona peça: _aquest amic teu està fet una bona peça._
*PEÇA*. (ant. escrit també _pessa_). _f.: _cast. _pieza._
|| *7. *Mala peça, i iròn., bona peça: persona poc recomanable, de qui no es poden fiar. Eren si fa no fa tan bones peces com jo, Genís Julita 78. Miri, bona pessa, li haig de dir una cosa, Vilanova Obres, iv, 25. S'usa també _peça, _sense qualificatiu de «bona» o «mala», i en barceloní vulgar s'usa _peça _en aquest sentit com a masculí: «No te'n refiïs, que és un peça!»Visca la gresca i el tiberi! | criden les peces amb desveri, Colom Nerto 121. «Quina peça!»: es diu referint-se a una persona que considerem poc recomanable. La frase es completa humorísticament així: «Quina peça, si fos d'or!»

_Aquesta nina no sap triar les seves amistats, sempre cull sa clovella des manat._
*CLOVELLA*. _f._
|| *3. *_m. i f. _Persona poc aguda, d'escassa vàlua moral (Mall.). «Quina cloveia és aquest homo!»


----------



## Olaszinhok

chics said:


> Respecte a pagès:
> Etim.: del llatí pagēnse ‘habitant d'un _pagus _o llogaret’.
> 
> En castellá, _payés_ ve del català _pagès_:
> La palabra payés viene del catalán pagès y éste del latín 'pagus'. De 'pagus' proviene por ejemplo pagano. Ver también paisano.



Gràcies! Em sembla molt interessant...


----------

